# PSI Strata Blank Impulse Buy



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice review and write up.

Looks like it turned out nicely, dispite a few material flaws.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a nice review and the bowl "turned" out pretty good. This is another convincing fine argument for me to move a lathe higher up on my tool wish list.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I have a hankering to try something segmented.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

A great review and nice by product.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

IT'S A SHAME THAT THEY DID SUCH A SLOPPY , CARELESS GLUEUP . I LIKE WHAT YOU'VE DONE WITH IT THOUGH : )


----------

